# LH Candy Heart Kidded!



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

What a harrowing morning this was!

I knew Candy was close last night, so stalled her under heat lamps, left the lights on and set my alarm for every 2 hrs. Checked her at 3 am, 5 am (chewing hay)...and at 7 am I turned on the tv only to see she had kidded! SHOOT! It was 14* outside, and one of the kids was motionless...

RUSHED outside in my nightgown, grabbed both kids and ran for the house. I put one in the bottle pen in the basement, turned on the heat lamp, and then took a look at the one, figuring it was dead. It seemed dead - pupils were blue, it was freezing cold...but I could barely sense it was breathing. So I ran upstairs and filled the kitchen sink with warm water, started rubbing and rubbing. Water got cold, filled it with even warmer water...baby started gasping - at this point I figured it was in death's throws...but I drained that cold water and filled it with warmer water still.

Suddenly, the baby 'came to'! It started flailing and blinking, crying! I cried!

I wrapped the kid in a towel and rounded up my heating pad, removed the cover, put the kid right in it and turned it on high. Put this wrap up in a box (with the move, we have plenty laying around) and headed to the barn again to get Candy and bring her to the kid in the basement.

Thirty minutes later, the once nearly dead kid was up and nursing!!!

SO...with no further ado...

The miracle kidcicle - HM BBB Heartbreaker, blue eyed buckling!


















And his sister - HM BBB Eye Candy, blue eyed doeling!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful babies!

I'm glad you saved that gorgeous baby, kudos to you. :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on your new babies! They're beautiful! Nothing better than knowing a baby survived!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

My goodness sooooo cute! And wow, That's amazing that he survived. Good job! :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

AHHHHHHHH they are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!! Congrats and I'm so happy that the little boy made it! He's just too cute to lose! 

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great job!!! :greengrin: 

and congrats!! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the fast work and saving that baby. really I am sure you saved them both. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a miracle indeed that the gorgeous little guy was saved. Beautiful kids :leap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Great Job!!!!!   :clap: :stars: It always amazes me to read and hear survival stories. Something about them just make me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats awesome -- they are both so adorable


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Really, if I had been just 5 more minutes...I'm sure the buckling wouldn't have made it...and the doeling was quite chilled and 'dumb' until she warmed up inside. I kicked myself! Should have just brought Candy inside last night and been done with it, but I hate having adults in the house LOL...

I am still staring at the little guy in disbelief!  

Now...5 to go...PLEASE let it warm up! I only have ONE stall inside!


----------



## crowe (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW, what an awsome story, they are beautiful...
I would name him "Meant too be " abviously he was  

Congratulations :wahoo:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Way to be on the ball! Congrats they are georgous.


----------

